

Dirty Word Searches In iTunes Store Suggested Apps for Disney... - diziet
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/11/15/dirty-word-searches-in-itunes-store-suggested-apps-for-disney-fox-washington-post-and-kids-games/

======
jtmoulia
This must have made a wonderful internal bug report in Apple.

Perhaps a profanity filter lurking where it didn't belong?

------
sandywood
Apple was so quick to fix it...

------
kgb-11
Wow, just wow!

